
Judge rebukes SCO, blocks sale, appoints bankruptcy trustee - terpua
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/08/judge-compares-scos-litigation-hopes-to-waiting-for-godot.ars
======
wglb
The source for the story, as are many things about SCO, is
<http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20090805144623275>

